# Famous Dream Codes



## Kazuki (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone know of any dream codes of famous people. I found this one Nintendo Village 0000 - 0100 - 0017 but haven't found any others. I would love to see Reggie's and the makers town if they would tell use their dream codes. So anyone found any famous people towns yet.


----------



## momonoguiko (Jun 28, 2013)

There is this town: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ILLAGE-(Scariest-village-you-will-ever-visit)


----------



## Jay (Jun 28, 2013)

This Japan town is the best!:
Yumebanchi
3400-0611-9573


----------



## undadac (Mar 24, 2014)

Bump


----------

